# 1st photos sd-70 heritage units



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Heres a couple of photos of the very 1st USA trains heritage units to be released, and SP and a Katy, nice job USA as alwaysalso it apears that USA has done away with traction tires as either of these have them. just straight metal wheels... 
Nick...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

But??wheres the hand railings?? detail parts??? Nick??? 
No tires is great to hear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry Marty, just show and tell today, have to pack um up and ship them to Ray for DCS then when they come back i can detail them up nicely, /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
Nick...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't wait. My S.P. unit is supposed to be drop shipped from USA. And I bought wheels for it at Martys last year,maybe now will have a pair to sell.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
Just joking, I almost jumped out of my seat when I saw your title. 
I know the last BNSF cream/green and tires.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Marty, 
got to get a couple to run over that big bridge of your its only money/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifit would make a great photo  Denver rio grande due in at end of month, that will make a nice consist of all three locos 
Nick...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

They look great /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Nice interpretation of the real schemes onto the SD70MAC body. And I like the SD70MAC body shape a lot better then an SD70ACe. 

Went to the USA site and they have model photos of all the upcoming heritage schemes. Not sure how long these photos have been up, but they all look good: 

USA SD70MACs


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Sooo they dont have tires eh?? Makes me want to get a SD70MAC again, but Ill get a Conrail one when they come out with it with no tires. Id imagine next run.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my SP unit today. No traction tires! Next will come the conversion to Airwire,battery,Phoenix P5 and an FL4 decoder for the ditch lights. I now have a spare set of non traction axles that I had purchased earlier.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin good Nick.  They sure are tempting...  

Raymond


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice in KATY colors... 


Nice new pic Ray, updteing the portfolio are we?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Ray 
they really did a nice job on these, worth the extra 25.00 for them and i'm not even a UP fan. cont wait for the DRG to come in... 
Nick..


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

nick, sent you a PM back on the SD70 CR ones....lemme know when u get a chance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

deal is good just need to figure out delivery and payment , leave me your # when i get in tommarrow night i'l give you a jingle...or give me a buzz after 6pm ,up till 11pm 
Nick../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't remember,did the earlier SD70's come with both engineer and conductor? My new one has both. They look a lot better after a dremel make over and some paint.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

They look a lot better after a dremel make over ?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

yup. Took the hat right off one and gave him a nice head of gray hair. Also ground away those overall tops to look more like shirts and yes those old bandanas from the 30's. They looked kind of silly in a modern loco. The red lipstick look is gone too. Now they look like they belong in the cab of a modern loco. 
Also got it running on battery and Airwire,still need to order a P5. I usually don't keep the number board lights but these are powered with leds and actually look pretty good so I kept them and powered the leds with a spare output on the FL4 decoder that I use to run the ditch lights. The number boards can now be turned on/off at full brightness at any time.


----------

